# Two Palm Routers Will Enter One Will Leave!



## SPalm

Thanks for the review.
Huh, I have always wanted a different palm router. I have a little Porter Cable that I hate, and have ogled over the Bosch. Always liked the other Bosch tools that I have. This makes me think about it more. That DeWalt looks good.

Steve


----------



## poospleasures

I have an old model little Bosch which has been a work horse for many years, but wanted a combination of fixed and plunge. After much deliberation decided on the Dewalt DWP 611 kit. I won,t say more than see Brads review. To add to it I do use the plunge which is smooth as silk. Big plus to me is how quite this unit is as I can easily hear my wife calling me to come eat. Most useable hand held I,ve ever had. 
Vernon


----------



## vernonator

I will add a 3rd thumbs up for the Dewalt….very versitile little unit. I have come to use it almost exclusivley for handheld tasks and keep my full size BOSCH in the router table….


----------



## grunt62

Thanks for the review. Great details and info.

I have the Colt and I guess I have been lucky with it. I am an occasional user so I may not have pushed it enough to find all its faults.


----------



## Woodendeavor

There is a thumb wheel on the back of the Bosch base that operates the fine adjustment. I bought the bosch when it first came out and there were no other options out there. The kit gives you a tool that you can not find anywhere else. There is a base that allows you to pivot the router over and create profiles you normally can not. I wish bosch would upgrade the router with bottom LED like most of the new routers but I would not trade this in it is my go to router for all small edge profiling and mortising work


----------



## longgone

Good review…
I have a Ridgid palm router that I have had for about 4 years. It is OK but not the best available. I don't use it much since it is difficult to adjust…but it is paid for. I have looked at the Dewalt combo kit and it really does look nice. Porter Cable also has a small 1.25hp kit that I have seen photos of but have not seen in in person to play with it. The PC is not variable speed but I don't ever remember using a palm router other that at full speed…unlike a larger and more powerful router.


----------



## meikou

Bosch shot themselves in the foot by not having a plunge base for the colt. I got rid of mine and got the trend t4 to replace it. I'll be using it this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Manitario

I bought the Dewalt a few months ago after looking at several reviews of both it and the Bosch Colt. I find the clear base-plate especially helpful on the Dewalt. I haven't used the plunge attachment yet, but even without it the Dewalt is an awesome unit.


----------



## lanwater

I started with the bosch about a year before the dewalt dw611pk release.
I never liked the way you adjust the bit height. At the time it was probably the better router from the existing batch.

When I saw advertising for the dewalt last year, I knew I will be getting one.
I never regretted that purchase. The plunge base is awsome.

I still keep the bosch as a backup, you never know.


----------



## Dusty56

I've been very happy with my *Colt* , but the DeWalt has me lookin' for a possible new mistress ; )


----------



## AmandasHusband

If I didn't already have the Colt, I'd be looking to get the DeWalt.

But I have been really happy with the Colt and I expect Bosch to overhaul/redesign it very soon.

The Colt was pretty much the standard of trim routers for years.

Thanks for the review. Sounds like you made the right decision.


----------



## JohnLee

I gave the colt to my son in law and bought the DeWalt. The Colt seemed nice, but I kept fighting with it. I love the DeWalt!


----------



## mark88

i have a problem with the dewalt and the bosche. I have a rigid and its the cats ass. My problem with dewalt and bosche is the baseplate, theyre square whereas the rigid is circular. the circular follows guides/ odd shapes much better which is more comfortable for the wrist. If i use a guide with the palm router that has a square base, one side can only go against the fence and i always have to reposition myself to stay comfortable.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

I bought the Colt when it first came on. Never totally happy with it. The DeWalt is a much better router!!!


----------



## apkitz

I agree…. The colt is inferior to the dewalt… The Dewalt is freaking awesome! My colt-I went through 3 bases with as no matter what I did for cleaning and maintaining it-it would get all scratched up and eventually trash the base. It was always a pain to adjust…. I did some inlay work with the plunge part of the dewalt and it was so smooth and had go balance… I might pick up another one if I find sale!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review I've wondered about the Dewalt and now I know.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review. I had used my friends Colt, with all intentions of buying my own, and also had the same exact issues you did. I was thinking about getting the DeWalt combo for a while, and after reading many positive reviews including this one I am buying the DeWalt w/ the plunge base. They also make clear dust collection adapters for both basses… Thanks for making up my mind!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I bought the makitas with several bases not plunge,as I like Makita trim routers and actually all makita stuff.I have recently started buying a lot of dewalt stuff battery drills etc which I bought a few 18 v models and they always work great so I need to look up the prices of the dewalt model too.Have safe fun Alistair


----------



## RKRKAR

I have just finished a couple of projects with my "Colt" and I wasn't happy with it. I used the plunge base acessory . My results were not up to my standards. I blamed me, mostly. Lack of experience with the tool and trying to make it do what should have been done with a bigger, more powerful tool. Maybe it wasn't ALL my fault. The collet let go of the Bit, twice! The system of holding down a lock button while tightening with one wrench didn't thrill me to start with. The Milwaukee router that lives in my table uses two wrenches, and by God I've never had a Bit slip on it!

I have just recieived my new Bosch1617EVSPK router kit. I'll see how that works. I'm a real Bosch fan and definitely NOT a DW fan. But others Know things I don't. 
I just replaced an old DW sabre saw that fought me continuosly with A Makita Barrel handled one that is a real modern wonder. I said I would never buy another DW anything. Now you people have me guessing. I just hate expensive tools that "Fight you" !


----------



## DalyArcher

I bought the colt when it was first introduced. After it was stolen out of the back of my truck along with a Bosch circular saw with electric brake (wish they hadn't discontinued it, loved that saw) I replaced it immediately with the newer full kit version. I can see where the plunge base would be useful but I am completely happy with the colt and would still buy it again. I have a full size router combo I use more now and relegate the colt to light edge treatments and flush trimming. I actually find myself not even buying 1/4" bits now unless I absolutely have to.

In my mind, the Colt is the right tool for the job, but to each his own.


----------

